# Two brothers available for new home



## Neil_1_2_3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hello people,

I have two stay-at-home brothers available free to a good home. They are about one and a half years old. I took my daughter back nine months ago, which also meant taking on her cats, too. She has since found a new place to live, but it doesn't allow pets.
The cats have been well looked after, but I am not a 'cat' person and I have been tasked with finding them a home where they will be loved and pampered. They have neither been neutered nor micro-chipped, but I can put some money towards that, if needed? I am in no immediate rush to get rid of them... but the sooner, the better. They will not stay with me for more than a couple of months, once my daughter has left, at the end of the month. They will go to a shelter, if they must, but we'd both much prefer a loving home for them.

Any advice on other places I can contact, would also be appreciated, if you personally can't help.

I am in Stockton On Tees.

Thanks for your time.

Neil


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

You might find it easier to rehome them if they are neutered first, and TBH I wouldn't be so sure that a rescue centre will be able to take them.
I cant help in finding a new home but I would advise you not to advertise them as "free to a good home" heaven only knows where they might end up .


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Can I be a bit harsh? your daughter has loving, well looked after cats that she hasn't neutered or micro chipped?

They were obviously privately purchased as they weren't neutered...

She then choses to relocate somewhere that doesn't allow pets.... And worse still!!!! Leaves you... an admitted non cat lover to rehome her cats!!!???!!!

My local rescues had no space for a pregnant stray on the street and advised our vets to put her back on the street within 2 weeks of potentially giving birth...

Many rescues do not have space. Perhaps due to people taking in cats that aren't willing to commit to a lifelong agreement....

If it was my daughter.... I would be giving her a kick up her bum! For adopting or purchasing kittens and then abandoning them... And more importantly! Leaving my parent to see to their rehoming, especially if they aren't a cat lover!

Perhaps a dog isn't just for Christmas should be changed to a cat shouldn't just be for Christmas!?!

I would never, never, never re-home any of my cats. Or dogs... or any of my pets.

Again, I apologise for being harsh.... It isn't really aimed at you but more at your daughter... And while I do accept accommodation can be difficult to find in some areas... My issue is that you are posting, and not her....


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2017)

cows573 said:


> Can I be a bit harsh? your daughter has loving, well looked after cats that she hasn't neutered or micro chipped?
> 
> They were obviously privately purchased as they weren't neutered...
> 
> ...


No, actually, you can't be harsh. You have no room to talk given than you too haven't bothered to neuter your moggie and are planning on breeding her because there aren't any cats available. 
Oh, wait, there are.... Like right here!


----------



## Neil_1_2_3 (Jun 17, 2017)

I understand that there will be people, who say I should give her a kick up the arse, but one reason I have them, at the moment, is because she was struggling to afford to keep them, through loss of her job. I'll not go into all the details of why she bought them... suffice to say that she had to quickly escape from her horrendous boyfriend who was pinning her down.
Cats may be loving animals and, yes, they have some positives, but I'm afraid they do anything but make me calm. I find them very stressful to have around the house and they're a constant reminder of my daughter's ex-boyfriend. I hope you're getting a picture, now. I'm not angry or looking for an argument. I'd hoped that someone, here, could help me get them somewhere they will be doted upon.
I've found a couple of Cat Rescue charities in my area, that might be able to help. I have already said that I can pay for their food, short-term and get them neutered, if need be. I just need them out of both our lives. So, we can end that particular chapter.

Thank you.

Neil


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

cows573 said:


> My local rescues had no space for a pregnant stray on the street and advised our vets to put her back on the street within 2 weeks of potentially giving birth...
> 
> Many rescues do not have space.


I gave you the benefit of the doubt when you said you were breeding your cat and that there were no kittens available to you locally. It seems that all your rescues are bursting at the seams...and by so doing, you are likely to be depriving x number of cats in rescue a home as your own litter will be taking those homes away. Why would you do this?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Neil_1_2_3 said:


> they're a constant reminder of my daughter's ex-boyfriend.


Why? Were they his cats?


----------



## Neil_1_2_3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Why? Were they his cats?


No.

Regards,

Neil


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Neil_1_2_3 - if you are looking for a private sale for these lovely boys I strongly advise you to have them both neutered before you put them up for rehoming. You can get vouchers from Cats Protection towards the vet fees in the circumstances. Phone your nearest branch and explain they are not your cats etc. It would be irresponsible to rehome un-neutered cats in a private sale.

People will be wary of rehoming un-neutered cats of their age because naturally there are fears that being sexually mature entire male cats they will spray indoors. You are lucky this has not happened yet in your home.

If you can find a place in a Rescue for them both then of course the Rescue will neuter them. A responsible Rescue would never rehome an un-neutered cat. But as said, most Rescues are full at this time of year, as they have so many pregnant mums and nursing mums and kittens. Things will be quieter by October if you can wait for a place in a Rescue until then. But please get the boys neutered while you are waiting.

Once you have had the two boys neutered you could advertise them on Pets4Homes stating they must stay together and asking for payment of at least £40 per cat (which will be cheaper than the fee charged by a Rescue). You do not need to keep the money if you don't wish to, but instead donate it to an animal welfare charity.

If you don't charge for the cats and offer them "free to a good home" there is a risk they will be snapped up to be used as bait in dog fights. It happens I'm afraid. 

Also, if you are intend to re-home the cats privately please make a home check yourself or ask a professional agency to do so.

I beg you, please not to let these sweet cats go to someone whose home circumstances you know nothing about. Thanks.


----------



## Neil_1_2_3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi Chill,

Thanks for your reply. I'd never thought of the dog-bait aspect of it :-( , but I was never going to just let them go without seeing the house first. Good idea about the price, though, if that weeds out the ne'er-do-wells and I'd give the money to the charity, anyway. I have been in touch with a local cat charity who are going to put money towards getting them neutered and put some photo's on their website. That should happen, next week, poor lads! They said no-one in their right mind would take two un-neutered Tom's. As for spraying... one has an occasional twitchy tail, but nothing is happening. There are no patches I have spotted or smelled. Like I said, I'm in no rush to get rid of them. I don't hate them.

Thanks again for your informative reply. 

Regards,

Neil



chillminx said:


> Hello @Neil_1_2_3 - if you are looking for a private sale for these lovely boys I strongly advise you to have them both neutered before you put them up for rehoming. You can get vouchers from Cats Protection towards the vet fees in the circumstances. Phone your nearest branch and explain they are not your cats etc. It would be irresponsible to rehome un-neutered cats in a private sale.
> 
> People will be wary of rehoming un-neutered cats of their age because naturally there are fears that being sexually mature entire male cats they will spray indoors. You are lucky this has not happened yet in your home.
> 
> ...


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Neil

You can find charities that will neuter the cats either free if you qualify or for a small fee. Try the PDSA, Cats protection etc. I know you arent planning to keep them but having them neutered will give them more of a chance of being adopted.

Some rehoming charities will also do direct homing. I know the cats protection do. So the cats stay with you but get "advertised" on the charity and will be directly rehomed to a vetted home.

Good luck x


----------



## Neil_1_2_3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi Claire,
It's Cats Protection who have been helping me out with questions and the neutering, too. They go to the vets, next week and I'll be paying for their injections, too, once they've recovered from the trauma. Yeah, the charity said I could do the 'home rehoming' thing, which is good. If it takes a few months, so be it... but if it becomes unbearable, I'll have to give them to a shelter as (very much) a last resort. I didn't realise the potential homes were already vetted by them, though. :Who knows... I might even learn to like them, but I'm a long way from that, (together with the sniffing and the sneezing for the last nine months) at the moment, I'm afraid. :-(

Thank you,

Neil


----------

